# Caruso



## Christi

What did he write ? Is he good ?


----------



## Rachovsky

Singer..not composer...age a few years and come back. At least get into the formal operational stage.


----------



## Christi

Rachovsky said:


> Singer..not composer...age a few years and come back.* At least get into the formal operational stage.


What are you saying ???


----------



## ErFurtwanglert

She (?) is saying that you are a dunderhead.


----------



## Rachovsky

I'm a guy. 

I just like Ms. Argerich.


----------



## marval

Hi Christi,

Well as you will have gathered Cruso was a singer. He was a famous Italian tenor (1873-1921.)

This is him singing.


----------



## ErFurtwanglert

Rachovsky said:


> I'm a guy.
> 
> I just like Ms. Argerich.


Argerich is legit. I love her Prokofiev piano concertos. Maybe Christi will ask a question about her and we can further explore this topic.


----------



## Rachovsky

Yes, I do enjoy her on his 3rd Piano Concerto. I must admit though, I enjoy Yundi Li on his 2nd Piano Concerto.


----------



## Christi

I k now nothing about her !!


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Rachovsky said:


> I must admit though, I enjoy Yundi Li on his 2nd Piano Concerto.


Yundi Li is a nice antidote for the pretty unmusical Lang Lang... it's too bad DG dropped him. His Chopin is very good.


----------



## ErFurtwanglert

Rachovsky said:


> Yes, I do enjoy her on his 3rd Piano Concerto. I must admit though, I enjoy Yundi Li on his 2nd Piano Concerto.


I've gotta' vouch for her on the 1st. I like her on the third, but her opening on the 1st is pretty damn amazing.

Haven't heard Yundi Li...perhaps something to buy when the next paycheck comes in!


----------



## ErFurtwanglert

Christi said:


> I k now nothing about her !!


She is, perhaps, your complete antithesis. You are annoying and post random nonesuch all the time. She snubs most cameras and reporters. She is an extremely skilled pianist. You probably struggle with "Three Blind Mice." Try and be more like her in the future.


----------

